# GPS recommendations for side by side.



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I am looking for a gps to use on the trails for my SXS. I am looking for something with a 5" or larger screen, preferably touch screen. It looks like most of them that I have looked at on line have pre-loaded maps, I am wondering if these have most of the federal trails on them, or if I should be looking for something that uses a map chip. And if so, what map chips are best. Any recommendations?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Matt V said:


> I am looking for a gps to use on the trails for my SXS. I am looking for something with a 5" or larger screen, preferably touch screen. It looks like most of them that I have looked at on line have pre-loaded maps, I am wondering if these have most of the federal trails on them, or if I should be looking for something that uses a map chip. And if so, what map chips are best. Any recommendations?


I have a Garmin drive track that I use that I really like.

But I also have a 255W, that has the chip slot. And truthfully, after downloading a bunch of trail maps from GPS file depot, the 255W is every bit as nice to use as the drive track.

The key is how much memory is in the unit, and if it has the chip slot

I really enjoy taking trail maps off GPS file depot, and uploading them into my Garmin. I’ve become quite good at turning them on and turning them off, using layering, and all the other features that you can perform with a cheap pawn shop priced GPS.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a Garmin 55 and use VVMapping for maps. There isn't a better mapping source on the market. VVmapping highlights all roads that are open (county roads, state forest roads, and national forest roads). I use a RAM mount with a water resistant case to house the GPS.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

MossyHorns said:


> I have a Garmin 55 and use VVMapping for maps. There isn't a better mapping source on the market. VVmapping highlights all roads that are open (county roads, state forest roads, and national forest roads). I use a RAM mount with a water resistant case to house the GPS.


I really like the much improved mapping files that people record and upload to the trail map sharing websites.

I have been putting down two tracks in the UP with intermittent satellite coverage and the GPS marks the trail perfectly.

Much better than the original equipment files. Much more accurate.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> I really like the much improved mapping files that people record and upload to the trail map sharing websites.
> 
> I have been putting down two tracks in the UP with intermittent satellite coverage and the GPS marks the trail perfectly.
> 
> Much better than the original equipment files. Much more accurate.


I have never experienced in any errors while using VVMapping. I have been using it for around 10 years for both snowmobiling and ORV's. I don't believe there's any other mapping software out there that show what roads are open to ORV's.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

MossyHorns said:


> I have never experienced in any errors while using VVMapping. I have been using it for around 10 years for both snowmobiling and ORV's. I don't believe there's any other mapping software out there that show what roads are open to ORV's.


 I’ll have to check that one out.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> I have a Garmin drive track that I use that I really like.
> 
> But I also have a 255W, that has the chip slot. And truthfully, after downloading a bunch of trail maps from GPS file depot, the 255W is every bit as nice to use as the drive track.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am looking at the 255W on Ebay, these are dirt cheap.... Any issues with only having a 4" screen? What king of mount are you using? Thinking about picking one up and downloading the map files.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Matt V said:


> Thanks, I am looking at the 255W on Ebay, these are dirt cheap.... Any issues with only having a 4" screen? What king of mount are you using? Thinking about picking one up and downloading the map files.


The 255W is wider than it’s predecessor’s also it only has so much RAM capacity.
So, for example in the deep woods, it makes sense to turn off the highway map stuff, and just use the off-road trail maps that you can download. The file sizes are small enough that it works just fine.
As far as a mounting system, I got a half inch ball mount off eBay or Amazon, and I attached it to the dash in the corner on my Kawasaki mule. Now I use that mount for anything with the standard Garmin ball on the back.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> The 255W is wider than it’s predecessor’s also it only has so much RAM capacity.
> So, for example in the deep woods, it makes sense to turn off the highway map stuff, and just use the off-road trail maps that you can download. The file sizes are small enough that it works just fine.
> As far as a mounting system, I got a half inch ball mount off eBay or Amazon, and I attached it to the dash in the corner on my Kawasaki mule. Now I use that mount for anything with the standard Garmin ball on the back.


Ok, thanks for the input. I was looking at a RAM mount, I think I will go with one of those.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

We use a Garmin in DriveSmart 61 and VV mapping.
It's been pretty good for MI trails.


----------



## rdm429 (May 14, 2012)

Matt V said:


> I am looking for a gps to use on the trails for my SXS. I am looking for something with a 5" or larger screen, preferably touch screen. It looks like most of them that I have looked at on line have pre-loaded maps, I am wondering if these have most of the federal trails on them, or if I should be looking for something that uses a map chip. And if so, what map chips are best. Any recommendations?


I have been running a Garmin Nuvi 2797 with a 7" screen and the vv mapping chip for a couple years now in my teryx all over up north here in michigan. You can pick up some pretty good deals on fleabay now that everyones phone and new cars come with gps


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

rdm429 said:


> I have been running a Garmin Nuvi 2797 with a 7" screen and the vv mapping chip for a couple years now in my teryx all over up north here in michigan. You can pick up some pretty good deals on fleabay now that everyones phone and new cars come with gps


Thanks, I have a dusty 2797 that I have found a use for!


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

It just purchased a Garmin Overlander and have VV maps loaded on it. It has the chip slot. You can also download satellite and topographic maps to it. It has a 6" display.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I use my iPhone with the Polaris Ride command app. You have to download the background while you still have cell signal. After that the gps will keep the dot where you are at even if you do not have cell coverage. I learned that after I was out of cell service and all I had was a blue dot in the middle of a white screen.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I use my iPhone with the Polaris Ride command app. You have to download the background while you still have cell signal. After that the gps will keep the dot where you are at even if you do not have cell coverage. I learned that after I was out of cell service and all I had was a blue dot in the middle of a white screen.


It’s that way for everyone.
One false move with your phone and you are done navigating.

and communicating.

Dedicated GPS units decrease operator error.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

how does VVMapping show open and closed roads for ORV use? 


MossyHorns said:


> I have never experienced in any errors while using VVMapping. I have been using it for around 10 years for both snowmobiling and ORV's. I don't believe there's any other mapping software out there that show what roads are open to ORV's.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> how does VVMapping show open and closed roads for ORV use?


Open roads are highlighted in purple.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

MossyHorns said:


> Open roads are highlighted in purple.


Yes, color coded. They have good examples on their website.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

We use a Garmin Overlander on our SxS


----------

